# vmxnet3 nic disappeared after upgrade to FreeBSD-11 and PCI-e errors in dmesg



## possamai (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi,

I was running a pretty stable FreeBSD-10 server on vmware esxi 6.
I used a vmxnet3 nic and the open-vm-tools-nox11 to keep it all running.

Now after the upgrade to 11-RELEASE-p1 everything is messed up.
I no longer have my nic. It's just gone, missing, nowhere to be found. I had to add an e1000 card to get some sort of networkingconnection again (which isn't exactly working flawlessly either).
I updated a load of packages now because of the 10.x > 11 upgrade but that didn't change anything.

I also have a bunch of "pcibX: Failed to allocate Interrupt for PCI-e events" (where pcibX is pcib3 to pcib34) which I don't understand...

This upgrade went completely foobar here.... I should have made a snapshot.

I never had a system this messed up so I'm not entirely sure what information to provide but here's a dmesg..

I really hope someone can give me a push in the right direction because google has been failing me bigtime.. 


```
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz (2992.48-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x1067a  Family=0x6  Model=0x17  Stepping=10
  Features=0xfa3fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,DTS,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS>
  Features2=0x8d282201<SSE3,SSSE3,CX16,SSE4.1,x2APIC,TSCDLT,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,HV>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2<TSCADJ>
  TSC: P-state invariant
Hypervisor: Origin = "VMwareVMware"
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4090486784 (3900 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD          APIC  >
random: unblocking device.
MADT: Forcing active-low polarity and level trigger for SCI
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8101c950, 0) error 19
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <INTEL 440BX> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> numa-domain 0 on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel PIIX4 UDMA33 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1060-0x106f at device 7.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
pci0: <bridge> at device 7.3 (no driver attached)
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1070-0x107f mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff,0xfe000000-0xfe7fffff irq 16 at device 15.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
mpt0: <LSILogic 1030 Ultra4 Adapter> port 0x1400-0x14ff mem 0xfeba0000-0xfebbffff,0xfebc0000-0xfebdffff irq 17 at device 16.0 on pci0
mpt0: MPI Version=1.2.0.0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Legacy Network Connection 1.1.0> port 0x2000-0x203f mem 0xfd5c0000-0xfd5dffff,0xfdff0000-0xfdffffff irq 19 at device 1.0 on pci2
em0: Ethernet address: 00:50:56:10:00:01
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.0 on pci0
pcib3: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.1 on pci0
pcib4: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.2 on pci0
pcib5: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.3 on pci0
pcib6: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.4 on pci0
pcib7: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.5 on pci0
pcib8: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.6 on pci0
pcib9: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.7 on pci0
pcib10: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib11: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.0 on pci0
pcib11: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib12: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.1 on pci0
pcib12: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib13: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.2 on pci0
pcib13: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib14: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.3 on pci0
pcib14: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib15: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.4 on pci0
pcib15: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib16: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.5 on pci0
pcib16: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib17: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.6 on pci0
pcib17: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib18: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.7 on pci0
pcib18: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib19: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.0 on pci0
pcib19: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib20: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.1 on pci0
pcib20: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib21: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.2 on pci0
pcib21: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib22: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.3 on pci0
pcib22: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib23: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.4 on pci0
pcib23: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib24: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.5 on pci0
pcib24: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib25: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.6 on pci0
pcib25: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib26: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.7 on pci0
pcib26: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib27: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.0 on pci0
pcib27: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib28: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.1 on pci0
pcib28: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib29: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.2 on pci0
pcib29: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib30: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.3 on pci0
pcib30: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib31: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.4 on pci0
pcib31: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib32: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.5 on pci0
pcib32: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib33: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.6 on pci0
pcib33: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
pcib34: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.7 on pci0
pcib34: Failed to allocate interrupt for PCI-e events
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xc8000-0xc9fff,0xca000-0xcafff,0xcb000-0xcbfff,0xdc000-0xdffff,0xe0000-0xe7fff on isa0
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
fuse-freebsd: version 0.4.4, FUSE ABI 7.8
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvme cam probe device init
em0: link state changed to UP
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): UNMAPPED
(da1:mpt0:0:1:0): UNMAPPED
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <VMware Virtual disk 1.0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da0: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 127, 16bit)
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 153600MB (314572800 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x40<RETRY_BUSY>
(da2:mpt0:0:2:0): UNMAPPED
da1 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus2 target 1 lun 0
da1: <VMware Virtual disk 1.0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da1: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 127, 16bit)
da1: Command Queueing enabled
da1: 5120MB (10485760 512 byte sectors)
da1: quirks=0x40<RETRY_BUSY>
da2 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus2 target 2 lun 0
da2: <VMware Virtual disk 1.0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da2: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 127, 16bit)
da2: Command Queueing enabled
da2: 25600MB (52428800 512 byte sectors)
da2: quirks=0x40<RETRY_BUSY>
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <NECVMWar VMware IDE CDR10 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number 10000000000000000001
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
cd0: quirks=0x40<RETRY_BUSY>
taskqgroup_adjust failed cnt: 1 stride: 1 mp_ncpus: 1 smp_started: 0
taskqgroup_adjust failed cnt: 1 stride: 1 mp_ncpus: 1 smp_started: 0
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1496240500 Hz quality 1000
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0p2 [rw]...
ZFS NOTICE: Prefetch is disabled by default if less than 4GB of RAM is present;
            to enable, add "vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0" to /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
VMware memory control driver initialized
pflog0: promiscuous mode enabled
tun0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2016)

The vmx(4) driver is part of the GENERIC kernel but perhaps you installed the drivers from the VMWare tools CD. Those would have been built against your old FreeBSD version and will fail to load on the new version.


----------



## possamai (Oct 13, 2016)

I didn't install anything from the vmware tools CD. I've been using open-vm-tools from the start with this server.
After your comment I changed vmware_guest_vmxnet_enable from YES top NO in rc.conf, hoping it would work if it didn't load the module but alas... No luck.
Still no vmx0 NIC


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 14, 2016)

See if you can offer a different NIC (like E1000 (em0)) to your system and temporarily configure your network on that. Then renew your vmware-tools and restart the service. Then you should be able to load the virtual driver again. I had to do this on a couple of VMware installations.


----------



## possamai (Dec 18, 2016)

So.. I finally fixed this.

It was a misconfiguration on my end.
For some reason I had added 

```
hw.pci.enable_msi=0
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
```
to my /boot/loader.conf

I probably had a valid reason for it back then which I can no longer remember.
Once I removed those lines, all the errors were gone and the vmx0 was there.. So, problem solved.

The chances of anyone running into the same issue with the same cause are slim to none so this post is probably never gonna help anyone but maybe looking at the loader.conf could be a hint for some..


----------

